# Newborn weight check for weight loss after birth



## Merlin0728 (May 25, 2017)

We are looking for advice on how to diagnose newborn weight checks in the clinic when the patient has weight loss after birth but the reason is not known. The following is the response from the provider when queried - "Baby was breastfeeding and lost over 10% of birth weight after birth. It is often assumed that it is a feeding/calorie issue, but cannot be confirmed until calories are increased and weight gain results. Patient continues to require follow up exams and weight checks."
We believe these should be problem visits and not Health Maintenance visits but are having issues with the diagnosis. Patient did not have a low birth weight so P07.10 would not be accurate. It is not confirmed at this time that it is a feeding/calorie issue so P92._ would not work.


Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you!


----------



## Tami_F (May 25, 2017)

How about P96.89 (Other specified conditions originating in the perinatal period), followed by R63.4 (abnormal weight loss)?


----------



## Merlin0728 (May 26, 2017)

Sounds good to me.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Tami_F (May 26, 2017)

Happy to help


----------



## gcohen (May 29, 2017)

Merlin0728 said:


> We are looking for advice on how to diagnose newborn weight checks in the clinic when the patient has weight loss after birth but the reason is not known. The following is the response from the provider when queried - "Baby was breastfeeding and lost over 10% of birth weight after birth. It is often assumed that it is a feeding/calorie issue, but cannot be confirmed until calories are increased and weight gain results. Patient continues to require follow up exams and weight checks."
> We believe these should be problem visits and not Health Maintenance visits but are having issues with the diagnosis. Patient did not have a low birth weight so P07.10 would not be accurate. It is not confirmed at this time that it is a feeding/calorie issue so P92._ would not work.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sbrodginski@ah.arnothealth.org (Jun 9, 2017)

[/QUOTE

Why not use Z00.111 as the reason for the encounter is the weight check.[/QUOTE]

Many payers will not allow a "Z00" code with anything but a well-visit, but providers may want to do weight checks more frequently than the payer will allow for well-visits.


----------

